# What's Your Current Fav Ride ?~?



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Mine is a Titus Moto Lite

I've got it kitted out a little on the heavy side, but makes it so versatile and a good all-rounder.

Spec:
Fox DHX 5.0 Coil
Marzocchi All Mountain 1
Mavic 819 rims
Geax Sturdy 2.25 UST tyres
07 Juicy 7 brakes w/ 185mm rotors
Thomson X4 70mm stem
Truvativ Hussefelt Riserbar w/ 35mm rise
Serfas BMX Dual Density Grips w/ flanges cut-off
Thomson Elite seat pole
Spec Rival 143 saddle
07 X9 Rear D Medium Cage
07 X7 Shifters
06 XT Front D
XT Crank 22/32
e.thirteen chain guard
XT 11-34 Cluster
XTR Chain
tomatoe stake kickstand










What's yours ?~?


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

*Surly Cross-Check*










Shimano WH-R550 Wheels
Various Ritchy Cross Tyres
Cane Creek brakes
On One Midge Bars (Sweet!)
Race Face something stem
Chris King Headset
Thomson Seatpost
Fizik Nisene HP Saddle
Shimano XT Cranks
Surly 20 Tooth cog
Wipperman chain
Slow old rider. 

Everyone should own a 'crosser


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

I've seen Alchemist ride that thing he is surprisingly fast on it on all sorts of terrian:thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

bigdamo said:


> I've seen Alchemist ride that thing he is surprisingly fast on it on all sorts of terrian:thumbsup:


what about you big fella ?~? what's your push ?~?


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

bigdamo said:


> I've seen Alchemist ride that thing he is surprisingly fast on it on all sorts of terrian:thumbsup:


I've seen him ride his Baum as well, and he's suprisingly fast on that too...

As for me, I only have one bike and it currently happens to be my fav too . It's a Soma Juice and it does everything...

It's kitted out in what I like to call "sensible" spec. Details and pics are over here.

Since then I have swapped out the bar for a Syntace Vector Carbon Lo-Rise and the saddle for a WTB Deva. I have also got rid of the Wormdrives for commuting and replaced them with some Specialized All Condition tyres (700x28c) that I found cheap at the LBS...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Steve_N said:


> I've seen him ride his Baum as well, and he's suprisingly fast on that too...
> 
> As for me, I only have one bike and it currently happens to be my fav too . It's a Soma Juice and it does everything...
> 
> ...


That's a bewdiful frame :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

The colour is vibrant !~!


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Does "suprisingly fast" = slow?


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> That's a bewdiful frame :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> The colour is vibrant !~!


I get quite a few remarks on the paint. Photos don't do it justice. It looks much better in person...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

alchemist said:


> Does "suprisingly fast" = slow?


:lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

alchemist said:


> *Surly Cross-Check*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much does the Cross-Check weigh ?~?


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

I've no idea - probably just under 10kg.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> what about you big fella ?~? what's your push ?~?


Scorpa SY250

Yamaha engine

French frame

Paioli suspension

Billet everything else


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

bigdamo said:


> Scorpa SY250
> 
> Yamaha engine
> 
> ...




it has good standover....

let's see where you ride it  ?~?


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

bigdamo

It really is a great looking bike. I don't know much about trials...

It looks like a 4 stroke ?~?

How much travel does it have ?~?

How much damping / tuning options do you have on it ?~?


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

My newish Trance covered in mud at the last 8 hour. Its no longer "newish" . Stock except for the grips and UST Pythons.

Edit: Image troubles...


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> bigdamo
> 
> It really is a great looking bike. I don't know much about trials...
> 
> ...


It is a 2 stroke and it has a large muffler system the bike is very quiet.It is very Tourquey like a 4 stroke.You don't want any wheel spin you want maximum traction.

Travel is around 185 mm front 175mm rear i think

The suspension tuning options are Compression/rebound and spring tension basic compared to a MX or Enduro bike.They don't worry to much about suspension settings to much as you hop and skip and bounce the bike around like bike trials guys do.Thats why the bike trials guy well on a moto trials bike.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm still riding this boat anchor........will be for a while. Holding up really well and lots of fun.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 28, 2005)

bigdamo said:


> Scorpa SY250
> 
> Yamaha engine
> 
> ...


OMFG... that thing is so trick...

Used to watch motorcycle trials on TV when I lived in the UK in the mid-80s, and nowadays whenever I can on hotel cable...

Do you compete?


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Robbo said:


> OMFG... that thing is so trick...
> 
> Used to watch motorcycle trials on TV when I lived in the UK in the mid-80s, and nowadays whenever I can on hotel cable...
> 
> Do you compete?


I just got it 2 weeks ago.I plan on competing(well sort of) on it at Mt Kembla this weekend.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

bigdamo said:


> It is a 2 stroke and it has a large muffler system the bike is very quiet.It is very Tourquey like a 4 stroke.You don't want any wheel spin you want maximum traction.
> 
> Travel is around 250 mm I think
> 
> The suspension tuning options are Compression/rebound and spring tension basic compared to a MX or Enduro bike.They don't worry to much about suspension settings to much as you hop and skip and bounce the bike around like bike trials guys do.Thats why the bike trials guy well on a moto trials bike.


Very Rad 

That's more travel than I thought... do you do drops (sort of like slow wheelie drops) and/or is it for the sag to keep the wheel down ?~?

So is it low speed compression sort of like TST or Motion Control ?~? Is it just set and forget for you ?~? You must do some hop skip and bounce on your push bike .

Sorry for all the questions... it's very interesting.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

bigdamo said:


> I just got it 2 weeks ago.I plan on competing(well sort of) on it at Mt Kembla this weekend.


Congratulations. Have some fun on the weekend.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> I'm still riding this boat anchor........will be for a while. Holding up really well and lots of fun.


She's gorgeous, and it hasn't cracked yet  :shocked:  . Mind if I ask her weight ?~? Do you have any plans for a future bike ?~? Will you be good in rock gardens one day  ?~?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> She's gorgeous, and it hasn't cracked yet  :shocked:  . Mind if I ask her weight ?~? Do you have any plans for a future bike ?~? Will you be good in rock gardens one day  ?~?


Nope. No cracks, no creaks. All I've had to do to it is replace the ordinary Spiders I originally had on it. Currently running 2.1 High Rollers but have a new (and lighter!!) set of 2.1 IRC Mibro's for it when they go. It's given no trouble at all, apart from pitching me over the bars recently.... 

As for weight, I've never weighed the thing, but I'd guess around 23lbs or thereabouts.

Future bike? Well, it will be impossible to go back to a factory bike after building my own high end hardtail. Had a look at a Zaskar a while back - it was just "Ho hum...." and heavy too. So I guess one day I'll build another one. Not for a while, this one is going just fine.

As for the rock gardens, well I've been in amongst the baby heads, the embedded footballs, the cricket balls and the tyre killing axe heads a bit lately, getting some serious rock time... :thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> Nope. No cracks, no creaks. All I've had to do to it is replace the ordinary Spiders I originally had on it. Currently running 2.1 High Rollers but have a new (and lighter!!) set of 2.1 IRC Mibro's for it when they go. It's given no trouble at all, apart from pitching me over the bars recently....
> 
> As for weight, I've never weighed the thing, but I'd guess around 23lbs or thereabouts.
> 
> ...


OTB's ...good stuff mate :thumbsup: How were the high rollers, and what do you like about them best/or where do they perform for you the best ?~?

Mine's 33 lbs and counting. My legs are starting to feel the heat climbing, but going down is so much funner. If you want some high end check out this.

You are a rock connoisseur !~! I love rock gardens... my rims don't


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Very Rad
> 
> That's more travel than I thought... do you do drops (sort of like slow wheelie drops) and/or is it for the sag to keep the wheel down ?~?
> 
> ...


Sorry i got the suspension travel wrong its around 180mm travel.Not that much more than my MTB bike.Funny these things don't have any sag or very little.Yes they do drops the expert do the real big ones and big splatters.

The suspension is similar to Marzocchi All mountain 1.They also are trying to keep the weight to a minimal but still have some strength.The bikes weigh 70kgs wet.

Strangely they don't worry to much about the suspension they say you should be hopping and bouncing around.But it looks like A,B grade and expert are the only ones doing that.

Trials is good for cross training it teaches you excellent Throttle,brake and clutch control.The amount of Road racers, motocrossers,Enduro and mtbers doing it is quite strong someone told me Steve Peat does it as well as some other Top MTB racers don't know if it is true?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Two faves*

The two-wheeled lives in my garage, the four-wheel one has to go back... :bluefrown: The RS4 is an astonishingly, addictively, stupidly fun way to carry a bike... :eekster:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

craign said:


> My newish Trance covered in mud at the last 8 hour. Its no longer "newish" . Stock except for the grips and UST Pythons.
> 
> Edit: Image troubles...


Trance looks great in muck errrr white (i think) !~! Don't bikes just loooove it when the owner get's muddy... 
they get new parts quicker (and makes for happy bike shops ) .

Are you a dedicated 8 hour nutter    ?~?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

The 2.1 High Rollers are a funny beast. Narrow little things. Not the fastest tyres out there for their supposed race inspired design, but they handle the gravelly crap around here pretty well and the front carves better than the bigger 2.0 Spiders they replaced. Despite all the ramping of tread blocks going on, climbing grip is pretty good too. They seem to work in most conditions around here, but the low volume works against them in the rocky stuff, as I like to run my tyres just above pinch flat pressure. Wear seems acceptable too. Hate them when I first got them, but I've come around now.

If Maxxis made a bigger 2.1 version (say on the 2.1 Crossmark casing ) it would be a great tyre. The similar (and slightly wider) Hard Drive Dual was a brilliant tyre. Light, fast and gripped like crazy. And the red "snakebelly" stripe was tits....

The Spiders I had originally never seemed happy in the corners, lacking a square edge their big tread blocks never got over where they were needed. While they felt fast and offered a nice ride they didn't have good climbing traction, and often slipped unexpectedly. Also wore really fast.

The 2.1 Mibros I have look promising. Once again, only skinny 2.1's but for the try out ride I just _had _ to give them they were fast pedalers and good in the corners.

I've always wanted a Ti hardtail, but the $$$.....


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Robbo said:


> The two-wheeled lives in my garage, the four-wheel one has to go back... :bluefrown: The RS4 is an astonishingly, addictively, stupidly fun way to carry a bike... :eekster:


Geeez, to bad your flash bike carrier has to go :sad: :sad: !~! So... you just drove your bike around all day in the RS4... lookin' for some fun , cool.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

sideknob
My old spider UST where great the new ones MRC or MHC or whatever they are are different and do all the things you say your spiders are doing.I can say i don't really like them compared to the old ones?


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> The 2.1 High Rollers are a funny beast. Narrow little things. Not the fastest tyres out there for their supposed race inspired design, but they handle the gravelly crap around here pretty well and the front carves better than the bigger 2.0 Spiders they replaced. Despite all the ramping of tread blocks going on, climbing grip is pretty good too. They seem to work in most conditions around here, but the low volume works against them in the rocky stuff, as I like to run my tyres just above pinch flat pressure. Wear seems acceptable too. Hate them when I first got them, but I've come around now.
> 
> If Maxxis made a bigger 2.1 version (say on the 2.1 Crossmark casing ) it would be a great tyre. The similar (and slightly wider) Hard Drive Dual was a brilliant tyre. Light, fast and gripped like crazy. And the red "snakebelly" stripe was tits....
> 
> ...


That's why Maxxis makes 2.3 high rollers . I've had good success with them, but I needed a bag even bigger than the 2.3's could provide. Rocks need big lungs. I had some XMark 2.1 Lusts on for a few months this sumer to lighten up my wheel mass. Being a big tyre man I didn't mind these little tyres !~! They seemed to offer just enough grip for the rocks and rolled not bad. I was a little surprised by them. I steered them into plenty of rocks proudly. Problem was, once they wore a bit on the back traction was quickly lost and cornering was average to say the least.

Mibros look like they will enjoy aussie conditions but wonder about them in the treaded sand and loose stuff. I'm happy with my Sturdy 2.25 UST's. They roll way way better than I thought they would. Not to shabby on the hardpack, corner great, and eat up soft stuff for din din. Because they have no ramps they are hit and miss in the rocks... they have some difficulty hooking up climbing then at times are incredible. They are very tall and have a big lung.

Pass on the Ti eleven/FCR... go straight to exogrid version !~! It apparently tunes out the vibrations due to dissimiliar natural frequencies of Ti and carbon, and have super Ti durability at the same time. Plus, uno gear or mucho gear.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

*Here is my favorite bike (for now)*

Salsa Bandito -

King hubs and headset (with Ti baseplate)
SRAM X9 RD with X0 gripshift
Raceface Deus cranks, Next XC bars and Deus stem
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
Crank brother egg beater pedals with Short TI spindles
Fox RLT's 
Magura Marta SL's with full Ti bolts.

A portly 9.75kg - ye.. I know what your thinking... how can I be so fast on such a heavy bike?  (bike_freak... currently getting beaten by Alchemist at the races).

I have a BMC fourstroke on it's way. So we will see how long the salsa lasts as the favorite.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> That's why Maxxis makes 2.3 high rollers .


Yeah, but they use a really heavy casing that won't be seeing my 28 hole hoops anytime soon.......

If I want a big bag, decent rolling resistance, respectable weight and good performance in the loose stuff, I often go back to Tioga's Extreme XC. A good all round tyre and doesn't really suck at anything.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> Yeah, but they use a really heavy casing that won't be seeing my 28 hole hoops anytime soon.......
> 
> If I want a big bag, decent rolling resistance, respectable weight and good performance in the loose stuff, I often go back to Tioga's Extreme XC. A good all round tyre and doesn't really suck at anything.


28 hole hoops and rocks don't exactly match


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

bike_freak said:


> Salsa Bandito -
> 
> King hubs and headset (with Ti baseplate)
> SRAM X9 RD with X0 gripshift
> ...


What... no love for salsa anymore  Salsa looks RAD.

Congrats on the BMC fourstroke... a bit of cush for the tush !~!

Now, we need to know what you can get it to weigh  ?~?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> 28 hole hoops and rocks don't exactly match


They're still nice and straight. The rider however has a few dings...


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

bike_freak said:


> A portly 9.75kg - ye.. I know what your thinking... how can I be so fast on such a heavy bike?  (bike_freak... currently getting beaten by Alchemist at the races).


You aint seen nothing yet. Mmmm Salsa - I like mine a little hotter!! :madmax:

If it aint moto, it's worthless.


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> What... no love for salsa anymore  Salsa looks RAD.


Especially the Mamasita.... Mmmmm... Can you say 'ultimate XC race weapon'?

I think I found my new ride today - Niner JET9. Bring it on...

Now where was that Powerball ticket???


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Steve_N said:


> Especially the Mamasita.... Mmmmm... Can you say 'ultimate XC race weapon'?
> 
> I think I found my new ride today - Niner JET9. Bring it on...
> 
> Now where was that Powerball ticket???


What is a JET9 ..... top secret prototype .... have you got a photo ?~?

nobody wins Powerball.... play bingo instead that's where it's at 

besides, I thought my bike was the ultimate XC weapon... I'm just waiting for the Ti bolts to come in


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> What is a JET9 ..... top secret prototype .... have you got a photo ?~?
> 
> nobody wins Powerball.... play bingo instead that's where it's at
> 
> besides, I thought my bike was the ultimate XC weapon... I'm just waiting for the Ti bolts to come in


The JET9 is a FS 29er with 3" travel apparently due out later this year. Pic is from Sea Otter. I see this sort of bike as the perfect enduro bike... for me... :thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Steve_N said:


> The JET9 is a FS 29er with 3" travel apparently due out later this year. Pic is from Sea Otter. I see this sort of bike as the perfect enduro bike... for me... :thumbsup:


I do too.... maybe you should order one :thumbsup:

So it's similiar to a r.i.p. 9 with CVA but lighter and less travel ?~?


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> I do too.... maybe you should order one :thumbsup:
> 
> So it's similiar to a r.i.p. 9 with CVA but lighter and less travel ?~?


Yes. According to Twentynineinches.com the JET9 weighs 23lbs built up. That is seriously light for a FS 29er...


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Steve_N said:


> The JET9 is a FS 29er with 3" travel apparently due out later this year. Pic is from Sea Otter. I see this sort of bike as the perfect enduro bike... for me... :thumbsup:


I can see Ozlongboarder on that bike too


----------



## BillyMTB (Mar 7, 2007)

*Soma Juice*

Loving it more and more, 19.5lbs


----------



## BillyMTB (Mar 7, 2007)

*Jet9*



Steve_N said:


> The JET9 is a FS 29er with 3" travel apparently due out later this year. Pic is from Sea Otter. I see this sort of bike as the perfect enduro bike... for me... :thumbsup:


Man, that is HOT!!


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Very nice BillyMTB


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

BillyMTB said:


> Loving it more and more, 19.5lbs


That's a bewdy ride and so lightweight :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !~!

I would like to try a 29 some day.


----------



## BillyMTB (Mar 7, 2007)

*29 some day*



All Mountain said:


> That's a bewdy ride and so lightweight :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !~!
> 
> I would like to try a 29 some day.


I am absolutely loving the 29er - everything good they say is true - the only thing is to get the wheels as light as possible for the type of riding you do.


----------



## ryan123 (Jun 15, 2004)

Got my Scott Spark 10 a couple of weeks ago. Very sweet and around 9.8kg with flyweight tyres (if you're a WW) or 10.3 with real UST tyres. I changed wheels to Crossmax SLR with Hope Skewers, Cranks & Cassette to 07 XTR, chain to KMX X9SL, fork to Reba WC and grips to ESIGrips.. A very nice ride, sorry about the crappy photo. Also built a Ventana El Toro SS about a month ago.. waiting on the wheels and will post photos then


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Woot! Nice Billy.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

ryan123 said:


> Got my Scott Spark 10 a couple of weeks ago. Very sweet and around 9.8kg with flyweight tyres (if you're a WW) or 10.3 with real UST tyres. I changed wheels to Crossmax SLR with Hope Skewers, Cranks & Cassette to 07 XTR, chain to KMX X9SL, fork to Reba WC and grips to ESIGrips.. A very nice ride, sorry about the crappy photo. Also built a Ventana El Toro SS about a month ago.. waiting on the wheels and will post photos then


That's nice ryan !~! Will it get raced or for leisure ?~?

All the bling bling arrived all at once... so much for you to handle 

You still keeping the Salsa ?~?


----------



## ryan123 (Jun 15, 2004)

I only had the salsa for 6 months, I have had an Ellsworth Truth for the last 18months. Yes, will race it this year


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

So I've gone a little overboard on the photos, but it's been a while since I've given an update. 

The Ess Tee Pee is back in some sort of trials / street mode build after spending over a year or more set up as a general trail bike. Its way to small for me as a trail bike, but it's so easy to throw around and is an absolute hoot to ride. I'm considering letting this machine go, but I really should learn to dirt jump on it like I intended when I got it before passing her on.  

The XTC is also back together after spending way too long as a bare frame, although it was a bit of a rush job just so I could do a 12hr event a while back. It still needs a few things to finish her off for another few years of action, although it's likely she'll be stripped and her components rebuilt on another manufacturers frame once I graduate and start earning some money.

My long term plan should eventually see a longer legged "do it all" bike, a shorter legged endurance weapon, and a better fitting rigid single speed to keep me alert and buzzing. It's nice to dream&#8230;  :thumbsup:

Dave.

*The Terrible twins:*



*Race Rocket (so much for the slack rider):*











*Play Toy:*


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Great collection Low_Rider  :thumbsup:  

Love the attention to detail. I hope you ride the essteepee with a hoodie on  !~!

What's next ?~?

and.... when is the grand unveiling for the new top secret weapon of mass destruction lights  ?~?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I’m still trying to find a suitable hood with a crafty slogan to annoy the local dirt jump and street riders. I must admit rolling around the skate park with clipless pedals and a hydrapack worked nicely when it was setup for trail riding! 

I really like the look of my XTC from a 3/4 angle rear shot, is that naughty? I just couldn’t seem to capture a decent shot of it yesterday. I’ll blame it on the light or something, as I know it couldn’t possibly be my lack of skill! 

It’s also a good thing you didn’t notice that Hobart dust collection on my bottom bracket, I didn’t want to explain why I didn’t organise a ride this weekend… it’s a very long story. We’ll have to organise a roll around sometime.  :thumbsup:

Dave.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Low_Rider said:


> I'm still trying to find a suitable hood with a crafty slogan to annoy the local dirt jump and street riders. I must admit rolling around the skate park with clipless pedals and a hydrapack worked nicely when it was setup for trail riding!
> 
> I really like the look of my XTC from a 3/4 angle rear shot, is that naughty? I just couldn't seem to capture a decent shot of it yesterday. I'll blame it on the light or something, as I know it couldn't possibly be my lack of skill!
> 
> ...


Dave, didn't you know it's illegal to carry Hobart dust across the Boag's border !~!

bigdamo... how'd the trials go ?~? give us the good oil... any action caught on photo  ?~?


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Trials went well, really good fun.Harder than it looks.Don't know if i will be ready to compete at the Australian Masters in Adelaide in October they have both MTB(XC and DH) and Moto trials that was my goal might postpone till next year No photos yet will post some from the state round next month if you want, bit off topic though.The Experts are amazing


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

AM said:


> Dave, didn't you know it's illegal to carry Hobart dust across the Boag's border !~!


Those patrol rabbits did their best to try and restrain me behind cascade, but they soon did the rightful thing and moved out of the way when they realised I was serious&#8230;  



Damo said:


> Trials went well, really good fun. Harder than it looks.


I've watched a couple of observed motorbike trials events in the past, and it's just unbelievable what those guys can do. Obviously there are many similarities, but it's a very different game between motorbike and cycle trials. Both disciplines are just incredible. :thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

bigdamo said:


> Trials went well, really good fun.Harder than it looks.Don't know if i will be ready to compete at the Australian Masters in Adelaide in October they have both MTB(XC and DH) and Moto trials that was my goal might postpone till next year No photos yet will post some from the state round next month if you want, bit off topic though.The Experts are amazing


Cool :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

Great to hear you didn't fall off anything  and break your keester.

So, you are entering XC, DH and moto trials.... ambitious 

I'd like to see some photos.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

*Any More ?~?*

It would be great to see some more current builds/bikes...

Please post them up from Road to 4X to DH to Trials !~!


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

SS commuter running 44/18


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Heres my trusty old Iron Horse.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*My baby......*

My one true love, 2007 Giant Trance 0. Mostly stock. Have since changed the seat to a specialized rival. Stock selle italia gelflow xc was painful. Rival is a dream. Also changed tyres to Maxxis crossmark 2.1, better grip climbing and cornering than the stock pirranahs. Only added 50 grams per tyre. Not much else to swap out, maybe some new xtr pedals or xtr shifters to go with the xtr rear mech.

Unfortunately havent got out on the trails as much as i would have liked lately, due to house renovations. Hoping to get a ride in this weekend though.

Cheers.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

JimmyAU said:


> SS commuter running 44/18


Hey JimmyAU..... that's commuting in style and comfort  . Nice tall gears.


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

sicwombat said:


> My one true love, 2007 Giant Trance 0. Mostly stock. Have since changed the seat to a specialized rival. Stock selle italia gelflow xc was painful. Rival is a dream. Also changed tyres to Maxxis crossmark 2.1, better grip climbing and cornering than the stock pirranahs. Only added 50 grams per tyre. Not much else to swap out, maybe some new xtr pedals or xtr shifters to go with the xtr rear mech.
> 
> Unfortunately havent got out on the trails as much as i would have liked lately, due to house renovations. Hoping to get a ride in this weekend though.
> 
> Cheers.


Ditch the Giant grips! So uncomfortable for long rides, the clamps annoyed me greatly.


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

All Mountain said:


> Are you a dedicated 8 hour nutter    ?~?


Would like to be, but not really haven't been to that many. More inspired by the marathon format at the moment. Thankfully the number of marathons is on the increase!


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

BillyMTB said:


> Loving it more and more, 19.5lbs


Thats very nice! Spec List? Not that I'm a 29'er fan, far too short.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

bigdamo said:


> Heres my trusty old Iron Horse.


Still lookin' good too :thumbsup:

nice fork 

How much travel does it have and what shock stroke ?~?


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

You know, now you mention it, the grips are uncomfortable. Any suggestions for new ones ?


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Ourys (not lock-ons), Yeti, foamies or a double wrapping or road bar tape


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

or ESI silicone grips...

...or anything from Ergon if you want ultimate comfort and don't care about weight


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

I like the Oury grips.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey sicwombat !~!

Great to see the Trance  :thumbsup: 

* odi Rogue *grips are pretty cool... those will be my next pair. I'm not much of a weight watcher...

But, if you like normal grips, I have enjoyed Serfas Connectors Grips and currently use the BMX Connectors with the flanges cut off. They have a nice soft end cap built in and are a bit wider than the standard Connectors.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Allmountain, yeah Im loving the trance, much better than my old reign. Think the reign was a bit too 'all mountain' for the trails i ride at Lysterfield. Trance can still handle a few small drops, jumps and rock gardens, but is so much faster on the climbs and twisty single track. Did love the look of the reign though, looked tough. What ended up happening to my old VT (not that there was much original parts left on her) did she go to a good home or did you strip her down for parts.

Grips, Im on a mission now, will let you know which ones i get.

Cheers

P.S - My old reign and VT


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

sicwombat said:


> Allmountain, yeah Im loving the trance, much better than my old reign. Think the reign was a bit too 'all mountain' for the trails i ride at Lysterfield. Trance can still handle a few small drops, jumps and rock gardens, but is so much faster on the climbs and twisty single track. Did love the look of the reign though, looked tough. What ended up happening to my old VT (not that there was much original parts left on her) did she go to a good home or did you strip her down for parts.
> 
> Grips, Im on a mission now, will let you know which ones i get.
> 
> ...


man... that brings back memories  I sold the VT frame to someone in Shepperton... so it made it back to vic !~! It was in reasonable nic too. I still have a few parts laying around taking up space... the BBDB's (they even made it into the first Moto Lite build), the seat and pole, grips (yup if you can believe I never changed them the whole time I rode it), bars, the Larson TT's are still on my hardtail, and still have the rims (I can't believe I never taco'd them).

The Reign looked cool.... but so does the Trance.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Still lookin' good too :thumbsup:
> 
> nice fork
> 
> How much travel does it have and what shock stroke ?~?


I like your fork better is it a QR20 if it is is it much stiffer than a normal QR.

My fork is a 2005 ALL mountain 1 150mm travel set at 145mm(don't tell Iron Horse}the rear shock has about 130 mm i think?


----------



## BillyMTB (Mar 7, 2007)

*short?*



craign said:


> Thats very nice! Spec List? Not that I'm a 29'er fan, far too short.


Don't let being short put you off, I'm pretty short and this is the most comfortable bike I own.

Spec list:

07 Soma Juice Med - with good dose of fish oil.
ZTR 355, King SS Funbolt rear, WTB Laser Disc Lite front, Sapim Race Lite spokes alum nips.
XT M760 Crank with Blackspire mono-veloce 32T ring
07 Juicy 5's
Thompson Elite Seat Post
Pace R29 Carbon fork
Cane Creek S8 Headset
Selle Italia Flite Gel saddle
Salsa seat post clamp
Easton Monkey Lite XC riser
Ritchey 4 axis stem
Bontrager Earl lock ons
Bontrager Carbon Spacers
Stans Crow's and 90ml sealant in each tyre
Stans Spoke tape
Stans Olympic valve stems

Have I missed a part?

Billy.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

bigdamo said:


> Scorpa SY250
> 
> Yamaha engine
> 
> ...


Thats sweet. I was curious when I saw your bike so I did a search on you tube and found this: 





Thats amazing:eekster: . The fact they can throw a 70kg bike around easier than I can move my 12kg bike is rad.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

That's a seriously cool video! :thumbsup:

Just to keep the balance, 



 is a more street / urban orientated motorbike trials video.

There's a little bit of language in the backing track if anyone's at work! 

Dave.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

tom2304 said:


> Thats sweet. I was curious when I saw your bike so I did a search on you tube and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know trials was just hopping on your rear tyre 

Incredible balance, brake and throttle control !~!


----------



## mereel (Aug 8, 2006)

07 anthem, mostly stock

planned upgrades to bar and post,
wheels in the long term


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

mereel said:


> 07 anthem, mostly stock
> 
> planned upgrades to bar and post,
> wheels in the long term


nice :thumbsup:

....maybe check out the new XTR 970 pedals !~!


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

ODI lock-ons


----------



## sbad (May 11, 2006)

Upgrades from stock: Thompson Elite layback pillar, WTB Pure V Team saddle, ODI Ruffian lock-on grips, Eggbeater's (SL), Thompson X4 stem & Chris King headset.

Thinking about a new wheel set for the next upgrade :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Looking good!

I think you’ll definitely notice the difference riding a nice set of wheels. Top choice for an upgrade! :thumbsup:

Forgive my ignorance, but what’s the story with your fork? It’s defiantly an attention grabber! Did you paint the crown, or swap lowers / uppers from a different year? 

Dave.


----------



## sbad (May 11, 2006)

Low_Rider said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I think you'll definitely notice the difference riding a nice set of wheels. Top choice for an upgrade! :thumbsup:


I'm open to suggestions for the wheels...



Low_Rider said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's the story with your fork? It's defiantly an attention grabber! Did you paint the crown, or swap lowers / uppers from a different year?
> 
> Dave.


Good pickup! I was getting some creaking from the forks under load, the LBS tracked it down to an issue with the crown.

Dirt Works replaced the crown under warranty, but used an 07' crown - apparenty Fox improved the press fit tolerances with the 07' forks.

Haven't had a problem since, so it's all good :thumbsup:


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

sbad said:


> I'm open to suggestions for the wheels...
> :


How much do you want to spend? Which to you prefer ruggedness or low weight?


----------



## sbad (May 11, 2006)

alchemist said:


> How much do you want to spend? Which to you prefer ruggedness or low weight?


Trick question right?? - Can I have both :thumbsup:

The stock wheels have served me well for the last 12 months - very durable. But I know they're not the lightest thing going around (pun intended  ) - but then at around the 92kg mark, I guess I'm not either 

Budget....probably around the $1000-$1200 mark.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

sbad said:


> Trick question right?? - Can I have both :thumbsup:
> 
> The stock wheels have served me well for the last 12 months - very durable. But I know they're not the lightest thing going around (pun intended  ) - but then at around the 92kg mark, I guess I'm not either
> 
> Budget....probably around the $1000-$1200 mark.


If you source parts carefully you can get a nice hand-build like this:

DT Swiss XR 4.2 Rims (Mavic XM 819 for rugged UST)
DT Comp Spokes
Hope Pro 2 hubs


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

And this morning I awoke to find my beloved Trance stolen... F$%&ing scum bags.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

craign said:


> And this morning I awoke to find my beloved Trance stolen... F$%&ing scum bags.


Ohhh man. I am so sorry for you !~!

Was it just the Trance, or was it more ?~? Punk kids looking for a joyride I bet. Bikes have a habit of turning up around the traps later.... maybe post information in as many places as you can so people can keep an eye out.

There can't be too many of these around....


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

All Mountain said:


> Was it just the Trance, or was it more ?~? Punk kids looking for a joyride I bet


My XTC and my girlfriends Thermo also dissappeared, they left the commuting beast.

I think it was planned, didn't touch anything else in the garage.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

craign said:


> My XTC and my girlfriends Thermo also dissappeared, they left the commuting beast.
> 
> I think it was planned, didn't touch anything else in the garage.


Hopefully you can spread the news in your community. I suppose you've already contacted the Police. Was it insured ?~?

Again, I'm sorry this has happened to you and your girlfriend.


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

All Mountain said:


> Hopefully you can spread the news in your community. I suppose you've already contacted the Police. Was it insured ?~?


Yup, police have been out etc... Insured, but dealing with the claim is usually such a pain in the...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

craign said:


> Yup, police have been out etc... Insured, but dealing with the claim is usually such a pain in the...


I think they make you wait a long time as well. I don't think they actually care that you ride it often. I paid a kings ransom to insure my bike for theft.


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

Yup, it will take weeks.


----------

